# Look what I done!



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

My grandma would be so proud of me...

I went and bought some knitting needles and some yarn the other day with the intention of learning to knit. I was going to buy a "learn yourself how to knit, y'all" book but I totally forgot (short term memory loss) and I put my stuff to the side so I could get a book at a later date.

Well, I was sitting on the couch tonight, bored out of my mind, and I thought I'd teach myself. So I went and got an old sweater out of my closet that I have never thrown away, even though there's a gaping hole in the chest area and started unraveling it and looking at the stitches.

It took me about 2 hours to do this and the pictures are bad since you can't see the actual stitches, but look what I did!!





































I think I might have actually figured it out all on my own... kinda. I can't figure out how to stop yet or what to do with the extra string hanging off the starting point but I'm on my way!!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow..Cooper, your moms smart figuring that out on her own, but you better bolt man...she's gonna have you wearing preppy sweaters before you know it, Oma's gonna have a field day with that!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

That's great!! I always wanted to learn how to knit. Maybe one day I actually will.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats clever, i taught myself crochet from my head


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

:blob5: 

Fantastic,
I was lucky my Grandma used to teach me. 
Can I put my order in for 


1 large red jumper (with a roll neck)
1 xs pink jumper (for Triny)
1small black Jumper (for Smiffy)
1 extra long scarf
1 pair of gloves
1 woolen hat (any colour will do)

only kidding I haven't got all year it is cold here already.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW! That small row of stiches took you 2 hours? :shock: 

J/K ... I totally feel your pain. Every time I create a new siggy, it takes me 3-5 hours ... then I read Vala saying it takes her less than 30 min! :roll: Learning sucks. Why can't we be born with a chip slot?

Oh, you want to learn how to knit? Buy this brain chip for $9.99. You'll be making jumpsuits in no time!

:lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> WOW! That small row of stiches took you 2 hours? :shock:
> 
> J/K ... I totally feel your pain. Every time I create a new siggy, it takes me 3-5 hours ... then I read Vala saying it takes her less than 30 min! :roll: Learning sucks. Why can't we be born with a chip slot?
> 
> ...


Do you take paypal? LOL

I'll be making scarves really soon, I just know it. I want to do one that's about 15 feet long and uses every color in the rainbow with no rhyme or reason... you know, like the one that kid had in the 2nd grade that was uglier than heck but he used it to tie up people.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Good job!! Looks like your a natural! Look out Cooper... puppy sweaters are next on your Mom's list!!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

that's great you could figure it out from an old sweater!!! 
Before you buy a book though, look on line. There is sooo much free info around on how to do anything now.
here's a link to show how to end it... and as far as the loose ends, leave them long and use a large needle and weave them thru the stitches
http://www.learntoknit.com/instructions_kn.php3


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow! Thats great--I wish I had you patience :hello1:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

SCRAPPY said:


> Wow! Thats great--I wish I had you patience :hello1:


LOL I have no patience... it's more of a "oh yeah? You think you can beat ME?" kind of attitude. :lol: :lol: 

I won't tell you how many times I threw all of the supplies across the room.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You did great! When it's all done you'll weave that tail of yarn right in among the threads. You might still want to buy that "Teach yourself, y'all" book so you can do different stitches and patterns but it really does look like you have the "knit" stitch down pat. :thumbleft:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I started all over today, making sure to not miss any stitches and I told Cooper I'm going to make him a really cool cape out of it. I figure if I make a big rectangle and a smaller rectangle, I can weave them together to create a little "blanket" over his back and a wrappy-thing around his neck area. I promised him I wouldn't make him wear it in public but what he doesn't know is I'm going to take a picture of it and post it here. :toothy4:


----------



## Trinkabean (Jun 13, 2005)

I taught myself how to knit too! Although, I cheated a little and googled "how to knit" and then followed the directions. If you already sorta know what you're doing, you should try that. Then it will clear up the questions you have, without you having to buy a book.  

Good luck with knitting though. I miss knitting. I knitted a lot before I got Higgins. Now he doesn't let me knit. He grabs the yarn and runs. It's funny, but kinda annoying after a while.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Thats AWESOME Cooper


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's pretty good! :wink: 

I love to crochet. I am making a huge blanket right now. I always see these little crocheted blankets and always wanted a really big one.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow you are an auto-didact  i learned how to knit in school ,but wouldn't know how to make a thing  

kisses nat


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Cheryl, there is just no end to your talents!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh geez, I have thrown many o' supplies across many o' rooms...just ask Tundra (she likes to chase the projectiles down and bring them back to me "Don't give up now MOMMY!")


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

:shock: Dang! that is impressive!!! Good for you! :nike:


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

We are all so proud of you. You're a big girl now! ccasion9:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Wow, you did good, I took a basic knitting class to learn and once you have the hang of it, it is very relaxing. Hmmm, maybe I ought to take it up again.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow! my god daughter (12 years old) tried teaching me lmao it ended like this:

"um Tia, i cant' teach you anymore my brain is hurting."


----------

